# best bowtech setup ?



## BushPig (Jun 22, 2007)

Hi Guys,

Been out of the game for a while now....I am in Mozambique now and have some time to start shooting again... I was last shooting with a Bowtech Allegiance 2006.....Awesome setup from Urabis.... Unfortunately sold that bow.

I am an avid Bowtech fan and i am a bit out of touch with the current bows on the market.... any Bowtech hunters out there with some shooting feedback of the newer bows? what would you recommend ? whats the current fav ? I have googled and looked at Bowtecharchery.com.......but prefer advise from real shooters / hunters...also any news on the 2011 bows comming out?

Hope to get a full setup soon....last quote i got on a 2009 101st airborne with everything i needed was about R 12500.00 incl.


Hope to get setup again soon.

:teeth:


----------



## jcdup (Jul 8, 2007)

Hi Bushpig

The 2010 Destroyers are very popular. Contact Redge at Archers Edge (zero 8 two 378 zero 539).

Enjoy!


----------



## BushPig (Jun 22, 2007)

cool beans , asked him to quote  thanks for the feedback


----------



## avidarchers (Nov 20, 2008)

Check out the 2011 Bowtech Bows at www.avidarchers.com


----------



## damascusdave (Apr 26, 2009)

Do not be reluctant to take a look at the Sniper. I have a 2010 model with the Black Ops finish and it is one quality bow that comes ready to shoot. Like you I was away from archery for a while and when I came back (after about 15 years in my case) I was totally amazed with how quiet a speed bow can be. I am a longer draw shooter and I do not need a high ATA speed bow or big draw weight to shoot arrows quickly. I would far sooner shoot something with a nice draw curve, that is easy on my body.
DDave


----------



## NGONYAMA (May 24, 2010)

What do think of this Bowtech with a sting in it's tail.


----------

